# Best way to test disk read/write speed?

## Xamindar

What is the best way to test sequential write and read speed on linux? Can dd do it without destroying the data already on it? I know hdparm can test read speed but I want to also test write speed on flash media. 

So, what do you use?

----------

## d2_racing

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/sd?

```

I don't know if there is a pretend on the DD command.

You should check that indeed.

----------

## Xamindar

That command is good for testing sequential read speed only. No write speed is tested. It is good enough so far but write matters a ot more with flash cards.

----------

## DONAHUE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnie%2B%2B

available in portage

----------

## dE_logics

iozone.

Anyway, I had a bad time with that.

----------

## Xamindar

Thanks DONAHUE, I'll check it out.

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Anyway, I had a bad time with that.

 

You lost me.

----------

## DONAHUE

iozone and piozone are also benchmarkers available in portage. I gather either iozone or bonnie++ gave de trouble. bonnie++ ran fine here.

----------

